# OpenRevolt DC Controller



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

I'm looking into possibly building this controller for my 144v DC setup. Anyone have any updates on this controller? 
Are the board still available from their website? 

I'm pretty good with soldering. What type of soldering did you guys use? 22ga 60/40?


----------



## Yuri L&M (May 24, 2013)

Hi, I think you can still buy boards from Paul, I got mine last year from him, as was building my own controller but on same power base as open revolt. My goal was to develop my own control board and gain necessary experience before starting any work on proper IGBT 1500A controller.

If you interested, I can sell you power stage, all assembled, including 10 transistors, 10 diodes, 16 caps, original board from Paul, proper Aluminium heatshink and copper bus-bars. Can leave driver board attached, this will be compatible(same driver, optoisolator, dc-dc converter) with Paul's design.

It seen no more than 100 miles of use, as it purpose was only a testing reg for my control board. But I took a car on public roads few times, my bad , and it was working great for speeds up to 80-100 km/h. Should be OK for car under 1000kg.

Would want 300 usd for it, buyer have to pay shipping (im in europe).

More details here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/436

Kind regards 
Yuri


----------

